# Jumping/Paw Pinching



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

We've always used the "turn your back and ignore" method if Cookie starts to jump. That goes hand-in-hand with training what she _should_ do. By that I mean training the dog to keep 4 paws on the floor when greeting, so ideally you won't need to do anything.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

"Turn and ignore" or "knee up" has always worked for us. Cody jumped "on" us so the knee up was a success. Wyatt jumps like a kangaroo but does not touch us......turn and ignore works for him.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Turn and ignore. Never cause a dog pain - it's unnecessary and cruel.


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

This past Christmas we took our Golden to visit relatives and she is a jumper/counter surfer. She did it to my bror-in-law and I heard a "yelp" and she dropped to the floor. He said his vet advocates tapping on one of the rear paws. I don't think she was hurt as much as surprised, but I still wished he had let me know he was going to do this as our trainer does not advocate this. Also, not sure if his idea of tap is what my idea is. She was fine, regardless. And while Watney is far from perfect I have to say, she has improved considerably since then and the occurrences are fewer. Not sure how long that will last. We decided to only stay one night after all


----------



## KevinB (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't do anything with the dogs paws to cause discomfort. That's a quick way to have a dog with paw shyness. Nail clipping becomes pretty tedious when you're in that situation. When your dog jumps up on you, become very boring and look away from the dog. Politely say "off". Don't say down unless you actually want your dog to lie down every time he wants to jump on you. This will encourage the dog to put all four on the floor again. The MOST important step in this process though is that you reward the dogs willingness to "off" with a great reward or praise.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Toe pinching works... if done right. Should say I've never done anything cause yelping from my dogs - that seems a bit much. The toe pinch is a gentle pinch to the pads or even the skin between the toes. It's uncomfortable enough that it immediately causes the dog to snatch his feet away. 

While I do the pinch, I will firmly say "OFF". 

"Down" means you are telling your dog to go lay down somewhere. 

Off means off.

ETA - I still encourage my guy to jump up for hugs, but it's only when I tell him "up".

I guess I should say a good reason why I prefer the toe pinch vs turning away, is that turning away still gets a person a scratched back or it still can knock over an older person or a child. Probably the best example is a very old person in my neighborhood who usually stops me when I'm walking past their house. He will come out to chit-chat or whatever and fuss over Jacks. If Jacks ever jumped up on this guy, he would have knocked him right over. As it is, when Jacks gets excited enough to pick his feet off the ground, he keeps his paws to himself. 

Again, I'm not in favor of any training method that hurts a golden enough to make him yelp. That's a level of force I reserve for dogs who are either attacking my dog or harrassing him.


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Might do toe pinching as turning my back isn't working yet.


----------

